# Honda 3000i with eco mode off- how long can it run?



## WillieM96

I'm new here and ask forgiveness if this is a dumb question that's been answered dozens of times. I'm considering getting a Honda EU3000is for home backup. I've added up my running watts and surge watts and have determined that this unit should be able to handle the essentials. Because I would have heavy loads turning on and off (refrigerator, furnace fan), it sounds like I would need to have eco mode switched off. Does anyone know how long this generator can run on a single tank of gas at about half load?

I ask because if it's less than 6 or 7 hours, I'm probably better off getting the EM4000. Although I'd love to, I simply can't afford the EU6500i.


----------



## Dqalex

Willie the EU3000 is a great machine. I have read nothing but very good reviews. Another option you have is for around the same price you could buy two EU 2000's and parallel them together and have more power than the EU 3000. With the EU 2000's you can also buy an extended fuel tank for a very long run time. Also with the two EU 2000's in parallel you might be able to run on Eco. If you bought two 6 gallon extended tanks, (one for each generator) you could run up to 3 days


----------



## WillieM96

Are those extended fuel tanks legal/safe?


----------



## Dqalex

WillieM96 said:


> Are those extended fuel tanks legal/safe?


 Very safe. Some Honda dealers sell them. You can check them out at wiseslaes.com. Youtube also has videos of them in action.


----------



## Robert Coats

*Run Time:* The published spec from Honda says the EU3000is should run at least 7 hours at rated load (2800 watts), so you should be just fine. Best to leave Eco-Throttle ON unless the generator has problems keeping up with the loads. For most household appliances and devices, this is not a problem.

*Extended Run Tanks:* FYI, these are NOT Honda products. They are NOT endorsed or supported by Honda. Many independent Honda dealers sell them, many customers buy them, many report great results. They are very popular and have been on the market for years now. 

Just be aware if you have problems with the tank, Honda can't help you. If the installation of the tank is determined to be the cause of a problem or failed part on the generator, repairs would not be covered by Honda. You still have a warranty on your Honda generator, it can't be voided, but any issues caused by the aftermarket tank are between you and the tank manufacturer.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## WillieM96

Thanks Mr. Coats! Your posts are always very helpful!


----------



## WillieM96

I see plenty of extended run fuel tanks for Honda generators but I have yet to see one made for other generator brands. Is there something special about Honda that allows it to use extended run fuel tanks that other brands don't have?


----------



## jaymeangreen

WillieM96 said:


> I see plenty of extended run fuel tanks for Honda generators but I have yet to see one made for other generator brands. Is there something special about Honda that allows it to use extended run fuel tanks that other brands don't have?


Regarding the 2000' s series,The honda 2000's have a fuel pump that allows them to work with an extended tank . The yamaha 2000's dont have a fuel pump and will not work with an extended tank. Ask me how i know LOL.


----------



## GenXDirect.com

*we carry extended run systems for many makes and models*



WillieM96 said:


> I see plenty of extended run fuel tanks for Honda generators but I have yet to see one made for other generator brands. Is there something special about Honda that allows it to use extended run fuel tanks that other brands don't have?


We carry a very diverse selection of extended run fuel systems. They are all backed by a lifetime warranty and are American made with aerospace and defense grade components. Our website is GenXDirect dot com and we carry products from IPI Industries which holds patents on much of the technology. 

Hope you visit us!


----------



## Waypoint

WillieM96 said:


> Because I would have heavy loads turning on and off (refrigerator, furnace fan), it sounds like I would need to have eco mode switched off. Does anyone know how long this generator can run on a single tank of gas at about half load?


My neighbor ran his basics on an EU3000is for 12 days after Sandy, including a forced-air natural gas heating system. And a big Viking commercial fridge. 10-12 hours on eco mode between refuels, and the tank wasn't empty.

He didn't have to turn off eco mode, the engine spun up and started the heater fan and fridge without a problem.


----------



## Waypoint

WillieM96 said:


> Are those extended fuel tanks legal/safe?


For the EU2000i, it's much safer to refill the external gas tank while the gen is running than trying to do so via the onboard tank.

As a plus, you can add an inline fuel filter for extra protection against debris. The EU2000 has very good built-in filtration, it's just a bit of a pain to access for cleaning.


----------

